# Lena Gercke - Custo Barcelona Spring 2010 @ MBFW, NY 13.09.09 x1



## Claudia (18 Sep. 2009)

thx kugelschreiber​


----------



## Tokko (20 Sep. 2009)

für Lena.


----------



## jean58 (20 Sep. 2009)

:thumbup:doofe brille man sieht nix vom schönen gesicht der lena


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2009)

:thx: dir für Lena


----------



## Katzun (14 Nov. 2009)

vielen dank für unsere lena


----------



## Stefan24100 (14 Nov. 2009)

:thx: für das Bild


----------



## sundaysun22swm (21 Nov. 2009)

Leider nur ein Bild von ihr aber sie sieht auch darauf richtig hübsch aus. Nur ihre Sonnenbrille stört mich irgendwie.


----------



## dude111 (21 Nov. 2009)

Nice.


----------



## BlueLynne (20 Dez. 2009)

Danke für *Lena* Pic :thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (28 Dez. 2009)

Recht bunt.


----------

